# Aspire Velo Tech Italian Racing Mirror



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone use this mirror? Thanks.

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm

Dennis


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

*Italian Racing Mirror experience*

I tried one a few months back on my TREK 5900. It's a neat idea especially when you're in the drops. It's a clean looking set up too. The problem I had was that the image provided was too small for my liking. If a vehicle behind you is relatively close there was no problem, however, I had a "rice rocket" come up on me and he was so small in the view image, I didn't notice him until he was right on top of me at about 100+. I contacted Aspire and told them that it wasn't for me and they said to send it back for a prompt refund. They were very pleasent, professional and to easy to deal with.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*I have one*

I really like this mirror. It is light, stealth, and a very good supplement to shoulder checks. I agree with the previous poster that the image is small, but I find that it is adequate to notify me of a car's approach, and to do a shoulder check. 

I also find it micro-adjustable. The mirror is mounted in a rubber housing. When it is installed on the bike, you can adjust the mirror very nicely by slightly twisting or pushing on the housing. 

I bought the mirror from ebay. The seller was fine to deal with. 



dbmcclus said:


> Does anyone use this mirror? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm
> 
> Dennis


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

*watch your bar angle*

I had one of these all i could see was the ground because the ends of my drops arent level but point down


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

dbmcclus said:


> Does anyone use this mirror? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm
> 
> Dennis


Good second class mirror. If you want to really keep track of what is behind you, you need a Take-A-Look glasses/helmet mount. - TF


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*If you have never used a mirror before*



dbmcclus said:


> Does anyone use this mirror? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm
> 
> Dennis


and you try the IT, you will probably like it once you get used to it. It is a stable solid mounted mirror. That being said, my opinion is biased. I have been using the helmet mounted "take a look" for several years. The image is larger, clearer, and by rotating your head you can view more of what is behind you quicker. This past year I switched over to the IT model, I still have my TAL but I got a new helmet and did not mount it on the new helmet.


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ordered Mirror and Installed*

Thanks to all for the replies. I decided to order this mirror and I am glad I did. I have it installed and it works for me. Vehicles behind me look smaller, but I see them. That is the main thing. 

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

